# Restaurant Impossible @ Tooties Texas BBQ



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was surprised how much we got on the 1st episode, I doubt we will be on as much as the Mill Creek episode. The difference in camera crews were big. This one they seemed a bit confused. This episode is airing this Wednesday on The Food Network Channel. 

Tooties-Texas-Barbeque-Restaurant-Impossible


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I was surprised how much we got on the 1st episode, I doubt we will be on as much as the Mill Creek episode. The difference in camera crews were big. This one they seemed a bit confused. This episode is airing this Wednesday on The Food Network Channel.
> 
> Tooties-Texas-Barbeque-Restaurant-Impossible


Great job GE and the whole team over there at EPI!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks SB


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

That's awesome Gabe! :clap:
I definitely will be watching again. :thumbup:


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm going to tune in and check it out.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

READY TO ROLL said:


> I'm going to tune in and check it out.


Better yet, since we are neighbours. Take a cruise to cathedral city and have a bite. Its right next to Sherwin Williams on Perez.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

reality TV rockzzzzz


----------

